# Как я стал гроссмейстером



## javiastu

Hola, un saludo a todos desde España. Necesito saber la traducción exacta de esta frase en ruso al español:

*Как я стал гроссмейстером*

También me gustaría saber cómo pasar de las letras rusas (del cirílico) a las latinas.

Muchas gracias,

Javi


----------



## Thomas1

Hola javiastu,

Creo que puede ser ¿Cómo me hice gran maestro? pero espera una confirmatión. 

Tom


----------



## Athaulf

javiastu said:


> Hola, un saludo a todos desde España. Necesito saber la traducción exacta de esta frase en ruso al español:
> 
> *Как я стал гроссмейстером*



"Cómo me hice gran maestro"



> También me gustaría saber cómo pasar de las letras rusas (del cirílico) a las latinas.


Una aproximación en la ortografía española sería: kak ya stal grasméysteram. Aquí hay un artículo de sistemas más formales de romanización de ruso.


----------



## papillon

Hola *Javiatsu*,
me gustaría precisar que *гроссмейстер* se usa en ruso casí exclusivamenta para ajedrecistas de primera línea, no sé si existe alguna palabra mas adequada en castellano.

Yo diría:
Como llegué a ser maestro ajedrecista.
Como me convertí en maestro ajedricista.


----------



## olive6

I have read this thread, and I speak a little Russian and a little Spanish. Yet, I'm still not sure what the expression means. Is it "How have you become a chess master?"

I hope you don't mind me asking this, I'm simply curious. I love languages and I love trying to understand more and more.


----------



## Thomas1

olive6 said:


> I have read this thread, and I speak a little Russian and a little Spanish. Yet, I'm still not sure what the expression means. Is it "How have you I become a chess master?"
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking this, I'm simply curious. I love languages and I love trying to understand more and more.


Or: _how I became a chess/grand master._
It can be either a question or a declarative sentence.

Tom


----------



## olive6

Oh, really, 'ja' means 'I'! Thank you!


----------



## Athaulf

papillon said:


> Hola *Javiatsu*,
> me gustaría precisar que *гроссмейстер* se usa en ruso casí exclusivamenta para ajedrecistas de primera línea, no sé si existe alguna palabra mas adequada en castellano.
> 
> Yo diría:
> Como llegué a ser maestro ajedrecista.
> Como me convertí en maestro ajedricista.



Estas traducciones son inexactas.  _Maestro_, _maestro internacional _y _gran maestro_ son títulos formales que otorga la Federación Internacional de Ajedrez. Gran maestro es el máximo título que un ajedrecista puede ganar, muy más grande que el título de maestro "ordinario". 

_Gran maestro_ puede sigficar otras cosas también, por ejemplo el jefe de un orden medieval de caballeros, pero en un texto sobre ajedrez, no debería haber confusión.


----------



## papillon

Athaulf said:


> Estas traducciones son inexactas.


De acuerdo.


> _Gran maestro_ puede sigficar otras cosas también, por ejemplo el jefe de un orden medieval de caballeros, pero en un texto sobre ajedrez, no debería haber confusión.


I think that would be assuming too much. We don't really know if this is a treatise on chess, a random list of book titles, or a passing reference to a book in a text with little relationship to chess. And that's the problem. Everyone knows what a *гроссмейстер* is. On the other hand, only experts in the game of chess will recognize _gran mastero _as someone at the highest tier of the chess world. I think the more exact term, in this case, is also the more ambiguous one. Perhaps, _gran maestro de ajedrez_ is more precise _._


----------



## javiastu

Thanks for the information. I think in his chess context, simply "Gran Maestro" is enough. 

By the way, *стал *is the verb, but... what tense is it? How his infinitive is written?


¡Gracias a todos desde España!


----------



## papillon

*Стал* es el pasado del verbo *стать* (Eng.: to become).


----------



## Maroseika

papillon said:


> De acuerdo.
> We don't really know if this is a treatise on chess, a random list of book titles, or a passing reference to a book in a text with little relationship to chess. And that's the problem. _._


En realidad este es el titulo del libro famoso de  Nimzovich y por lo tanto refiere al ajedrez sin ningunas dudas.


----------



## papillon

Maroseika said:


> En realidad este es el titulo del libro famoso de  Nimzovich y por lo tanto refiere al ajedrez sin ningunas dudas.


Lo sé. Pero no me refería a ninguna amigüedad con el título _en ruso_, ya que en nuestro idioma queda clarísimo que se refiere a ajedrez.

El libro famoso... ¡vamos! estoy casí seguro que menos (y tanto) de 0.1% de gente en este mundo saben quién es Nimzovich. Si, lo sé, estas hablando de "famoso" en el contexto de ajedrez. Pero como en este momento yo no sabía a quien estaba dirigida la traducción de *javiastu*, quería resaltar la posible ambiguedad de _gran maestro _para cualquier persona "normal".

Sin embargo, despues de que *javi* nos hubiese aclarado el contexto, no tengo ningun problema con la traducción original de *Thomas* y *Althauf*.


----------



## javiastu

papillon said:


> *Стал* es el pasado del verbo *стать* (Eng.: to become).


 
¿Cómo se puede traducir exactamente ese verbo en español? ¿Tiene varios significados?

Un saludo desde España,

Javi


----------



## papillon

Hola *Javi*,
el verbo *стать* es un verbo bastante general, mientras en Castellano existen muchas expresiones más precisas, así que cada vez el verbo se tiene que traducir según contexto:
convertirse, hacerse, llegar a ser, y hasta ponerse o volverse. Se usa para describir el resultado de un cambio.


----------



## javiastu

Gracias a todos por la información, pero resulta que hay otra cuestión: revisando el título del libro resulta que aparece *гросмейстером *y *гросмейстер* en el texto, con una sola "c". 

¿A qué puede esto deberse? El libro es de 1929, no sé si la antigüedad tendrá algo que ver...


----------



## javiastu

¿Cómo debo traducir exactamente entonces este título?:

"*Как я стал гроссмейстером*"

Me gustaría saber cuál de las siguientes opciones se ajustaría más al título ruso, y queda mejor:

- Cómo llegué a ser gran maestro.
- Cómo llegué a gran maestro.
- Cómo me convertí en gran maestro.
- Cómo me hice gran maestro.


----------



## Maroseika

Me parece que el primero es el mejor.
Los demás más bien significan algo como:

- Cómo llegué a gran maestro. - Как я достиг звания гроссмейстера
- Cómo me convertí en gran maestro. - Как я превратился в гроссмейстера
- Cómo me hice gran maestro - Как я сделался гроссмейстером


----------

